# Anywone know what kind of Qulity this T Tee,s are?



## MiroTshirts (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,

do anyone know what kind of Brand or Quality this T-Shirts are?

Ugmonk — AND THEN I WOKE UP (LIGHT GREEN)

Thank You


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

Under "More Info" it says: 100% supersoft ringspun cotton. 
Manufactured and printed in the USA. Hope that helps.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Seeing how it says they use American Apparel on their site, that would be my guess....LOL....


----------



## screen street (Apr 6, 2012)

All Ugmonk standard t-shirts are printed on American Apparel and are 100% manufactured and printed in the USA. The Ugmonk Premium Line apparel is sourced of a variety other brands.

Ugmonk » FAQ


----------

